# Master Built Xl 44 glass door dual burners.



## yummyinmytummy (Dec 28, 2015)

So, a few issues. I've smoked a few items and the temperature stays steady, but... It's steadily at 250F.  25 degrees hotter than I wanted. I'm thinking of using only one burner next time cuz I had both all the way down and the main gas valve half closed. Thoughts? I figured the meats about three feet above the burner so it shouldn't cook uneven. This smoker is the largest I've seen compared to other master builts on this forum.


----------



## lonestarmedic (Dec 30, 2015)

Needle valve installed or back the burners in between high and off. A lot of folks will use that position temporarily to see if they want a needle valve.


----------



## yummyinmytummy (Dec 30, 2015)

lonestarmedic said:


> back the burners in between high and off.



What did you mean by this could you elaborate? Thank you for your input.


----------



## lonestarmedic (Dec 30, 2015)

Light the burner on high. Then slowly rotate towards off. As the valve closes you will be able to get a very low flame. Hard to adjust because small movements cause large changes.


----------



## coveyjt (Dec 31, 2015)

I have the same smoker.  I have only had it a month but I have the same issues you have.  On the lowest setting on both burners it stays around 250 to 270.  I have got it steady 225 with only the right  burner on low.  If I have the left burner on it stays around 195.  Weird.  I also tried both burners on low with two aluminum pans with a little water and that brought the temp down and stayed steady at 225.


----------



## yummyinmytummy (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks so much everyone. Great ideas. I'll try the turning almost to off idea and then maybe single burner. I like the idea of using one burner but my reservation is having an uneven cook. Masterbuilt decided they can't mail me the new valve they promised because they ship via fed ex and I'm stationed in Okinawa Japan. Funny they can ship to sell out here but not for service (seems a little backwards). Again, thanks for all the input. I'll post my results after fiddling and may yet get my own needle valve from Amazon.


----------



## jimmy1957 (Jan 1, 2016)

May I ask which model of smoker you have, Is it the Masterbuilt 20050614 Propane Smoker 44-Inch? I just got the Masterbuilt 20050614 for XMAS and I'm having a hard time finding information on it and finding jerky racks, Thanks.


----------



## lonestarmedic (Jan 1, 2016)

I believe the racks from any of the 44 inch fit. Call the manufacturer and they usually will sell and ship reasonable. Mine is the Sam's Club model. Goes by PS4400.


----------



## yummyinmytummy (Jan 3, 2016)

To everyone that helped me thank you so much. Ionestarmedic you've got a lot of knowledge and great ideas. I was able to use your idea with the dials and got a steady 225. Made my best baby ribs to date. Everyone loved them. This forum is has been invaluable.


----------



## lonestarmedic (Jan 4, 2016)

If we were able to help a brother of the smoke out, then we are happy.


----------



## jimmy1957 (Jan 4, 2016)

I called OLP customer service and they are currently out of stock on the jerky racks an won't be in for about 30 days, But they are $16 a piece which is high in my opinion, Seems like the frogmats are the way to go but I wanted to get metal racks which should last a life time hopefully.


----------



## lonestarmedic (Jan 4, 2016)

To each his own. But that is for a chrome plated mesh rack and a set of brackets. Myself, I would look into those mesh screens used on grills that are used to cook fish. A 2 pack of them is dirt cheap and I think disposable. Think they may be an aluminum mesh.


----------



## jimmy1957 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks, But I don't need the brackets, Can just use the one's that are on it now, I have 5 racks now so it would cost me $80 to replace them, I think I will take your advise and look into the mesh screens, What about screens you use on a screen door? Are wouldn't that be food save.


----------



## lonestarmedic (Jan 4, 2016)

Most screen door mesh is galvanized so no. Look on Amazon. Company named Oscar makes a disposable grill topper screen. About 11x15 or so. A three pack if I recall. Also have seen a mesh bottom tray with handles.


----------



## yummyinmytummy (Feb 15, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ yummyinmytummy
__ Feb 15, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ yummyinmytummy
__ Feb 15, 2016







A before and after. Thank you everyone that helped me learn to use my smoker.


----------



## jimmy1957 (Feb 17, 2016)

Looks good, I'm still learning too.


----------



## lonestarmedic (Feb 19, 2016)

20160219_220317.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Feb 19, 2016


















20160219_220733.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Feb 19, 2016






What a Smoke Hollow 44 looks like with adjusted burners and a needle valve installed.


----------



## jimmy1957 (Feb 22, 2016)

With needle valve installed are you able to lower the temp to around 150-160 to do jerky?


----------



## lonestarmedic (Feb 22, 2016)

Bet it will on one burner. 200 is with both running


----------



## jimmy1957 (Feb 22, 2016)

How does the needle valve install? is it easy enough to do, thanks.


----------



## lonestarmedic (Feb 22, 2016)

With the right fittings, it took about a half hour to install. That is including flipping the unit on its nack, and choosing which way to hang the valve.


----------

